# Any Gunsmith's in Indiana



## Cooptucksarge (Jan 5, 2013)

I need some ghost rings sights put on my Remmy 870. Anyone know anyone ? Thanks


----------



## Cooptucksarge (Jan 5, 2013)

Oh yea. I live in Indiana.


----------

